# Are they really hypoallergenic?



## lotlot (Mar 28, 2011)

I have been looking into getting ferrets in the future and have read that they are actually hypoallergenic, is this true? I have terrible allergies to cats, but have read that generally allergy sufferers are safe with ferrets. I hope this is true


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm allergic to pretty much everything (thats why I love my reps hahah) but when the ferrets are in the house for too long, I do start sneezing 

Everyones different though  go to a local rescue, have a wee cuddle of the ferrets and see how it goes? just a suggestion.. (just have to stop your self instantly falling in love with said ferrets) or if you know anyone with ferrets?  same idea. Just make sure to pop the ferret back down if you do seem to start having allergy symptoms, no matter how irresistible.


----------

